# Return to stock bootloader from clockwork?



## sulky (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys. I recently got an Incredible 2 as a replacement for my Droid X. With the X, I was very familiar with the rooting/flashing process, and specifically how to return it to 100% stock using SBF images in case the phone became defective (a process I went through way too many times haha)

I've done a lot of research on the rooting process using s-off and installing clockwork to be able to flash roms, however before I take the plunge to do this, I'd like to know if it's possible to restore my phone's recovery back to stock. Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I recover an image of the stock OS, clockwork would be still be the bootloader. Thanks! :androidwink:

And as a side note, if anybody else is using the OEM extended battery and is using some sort of case on your phone, I'd love to know where you found it... my searches have been fairly futile.


----------



## boffster99 (Aug 24, 2011)

so far the only thing i've found is jcases tutorial/download in the developer section. it works but you must follow carefully.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

ClockworkMod isn't a bootloader. Its an alternate recovery. The only way to return to complete stock is to flash an ruin from hboot (the bootloader). After that, to go back to s-on, you would do as the above post said and use jcase's post to write the stock hboot.


----------

